# Critter under my stoop



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

First find out what is doing this, Then you can dig down a little install a wire mesh bed, then cover it back with dirt, and when the critter comes back to dig, it hits the wire, and moves on. just leave the wire for the next critter. check it occasionally, cover it back up as needed. 

P S a location of your home might be helpful in aiding you. 

rural? urban? suburb? State, etc.

ED


----------



## edta1 (May 20, 2011)

I'm in the Glendale Heights, IL. That's a western suburb of Chicago, about 20 miles west.

Install a wire mesh bed? How far under my stoop do I have to dig? What's the difference between installing a wire mesh vs shoving a bunch of rocks underneath the stoop?


----------



## crf731 (May 25, 2013)

Stick your garden hose in there and turn it on to get what ever it is out.

Then block the hole off, rocks, wire wood, they all work.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

All work until the critter digs around the blocks, rocks, things, and then your hole is bigger. 

After you rid yourself of the critter, you do not need to dig under the stoop, just down below ground level, 3-4 inches, and a foot to a foot and a half out from the concrete, at least 4 feet long, and lay a wire mesh with 1/4 inch holes . in the bottom of the hole, refill the hole with dirt, might fill in under the stoop at this time so the temptation to dig is gone. 
Then when any critter tries to dig here they hit the screen quickly and give up, move on . 

You probably got a bunny , "just lookin for a home", 

They like to eat gardens, some flowers, and other decorative plantings. 

Have you found what critter did this?

ED


----------

